# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  mothball / pesticides etc into vacuum dust bag

## bestrong

Could it cause problem or failure to the vacuum cleaner if I put mothballs or other pesticides into vacuum dust bag? The reason of doing this is in hope of killing 
bugs, insects or larvae sucked into the dust bag, preventing them going out again, since a dust bag is usually too large to throw away immediately, probably up to days or weeks I'll replace the bag

----------


## Marc

The only problem I can see is that the pesticide vapors will come out of the bag with the air. The bag is just a filter, air must come through it and with it the pesticide. If it is harmless to some extent to yourself, I suppose it is OK.

----------

